# spots and holes



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope I can get some help here. My plants, mostly Java verns and Amazon Swords have gottin some holes in the leaves and dark spots on them. What shoulds I do?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

3591814040_bc03c264a5_o.jpg (image)

This should help.


----------

